# New QCTP for my 9 x 20



## hdwrench1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I finally got the time to order a quick change tool post for my 9 x 20 lathe.
I got the AXA setup from Little Machine shop and ordered a few spare tool holders as well along with a 9/16-18 tap and correct drill.
After doing some measuring of the new QCTP setup and checking the stock turret tool post I saw that I had to deck about .100 to the cross slide to get the adjustment I needed.

After the decking was done on the mini mill I had to bore and tap the hole for the new QCTP stud. Applied red Locktite and I'm ready for installation.

I saw that using a 3/4 wrench to loosen and tighten the tool post angle was going to be a pain in the butt so I cut a piece of cold rolled , drilled and tapped for the hold down nut. I then bored out a piece of brass to accept a press fit for the hold down nut and then machined a dome on top with my ball turner. I also cut a piece of brass slightly oversize to act as a crush washer under the hold down so if it gets distorted over time I can just turn down both ends to get a good grip. 

After that I saw that the plastic handle on the lock was stripped so into the scrap box for another piece of brass to turn down a nice shiny handle.

All this only took a couple of days between actually doing some work and answering that darn telephone.

If anyone has a 9 x 20 I highly recommend this setup. The kit was cheap enough ($165.00) and the extra holders were only $15.00 each. I will have to order some more as I find I may be a few short.


Cheers
Wayne


----------



## rake60 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice looking set up Wayne! Thm:

I bought the A2Z CNC QCTP from LMS a while back.
It's OK but I like the look and bulk of your AXA.

I'm getting old and lazy. If I buy one I'll be ordering _*ONE OF THESE*_.

I used to love working on cars.
Now I just want to drive them and let someone else do the repairs. 

I'm getting to be that way with my hobby machines as well. :

Rick


----------

